# Fluffy cornbread with stuff in it?



## giggler (Dec 19, 2014)

There is bakery down the street that makes the best Cornbread! I have tried to make some thing like it.

There's are pieces 4 inch thick, very light and sweet. And has whole corn and little pieces of peppers inside.

I have tried cream corn into a Corn Kit.

But what I am looking for is Less sweet, and maybe even more chili pieces.

I guess I should keep buying it from the bakery! They have so many wonderful things. But they are a bit expensive...

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 19, 2014)

I would start with this recipe and personalize it to suit your tastes.

I think some small chunks of cheddar cheese or pepper jack cheese with onions and peppers would be good.  Baking it as muffins and sprinkling the tops with a little shredded cheddar, before it goes into the oven, would also make a nice finish.

Cornbread: King Arthur Flour


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would start with this recipe and personalize it to suit your tastes.
> 
> I think some small chunks of cheddar cheese or pepper jack cheese with onions and peppers would be good.  Baking it as muffins and sprinkling the tops with a little shredded cheddar, before it goes into the oven, would also make a nice finish.
> 
> Cornbread: King Arthur Flour



I love Mexican cornbread and I might actually dig out my muffin tin from the garage holding the nuts and bolts. It's safe to say I didn't make it into the fad cupcake frenzy.   Thank for the idea AB 

This recipe sounds like it's worth a look giggler...
Chunky Cornbread - Recipe.com


----------



## bakechef (Dec 19, 2014)

This is my go to recipe, we both like sweet and cakey cornbread.  You could definitely reduce the sugar in this, it's nice and moist 
http://www.kittencalskitchen.com/2009/04/02/moist-sweet-cornbread/


----------



## letscook (Dec 20, 2014)

I have been making this corn bread for awhile.  I can't remember where I got the recipe from to give tribute to.  I love a heavy cornbread with soup, chili and stews,  but at times I like a light one and this is it. 
*Light Cornbread*
Melt in a microwave and set side
1/2 cup of butter or one stick
Mix together
2 cups of Bisquick
6 Tbl yellow cornmeal
1/2 cup sugar
 then mix together  and add to bisquick mixture stir till combine
2 eggs lightly beaten
1 cup milk
and the melted butter.

Pour batter into 8x8 butter greased baking dish
Bake 350 degrees for about 30 -35 min or till toothpick comes out clean

Variations: 
add buttermilk instead of whole milk
add 1/3 cup white cheddar cheese with chopped scallions to taste
add 1 jalapeno pepper chopped.


----------

